# Quadra Fire Hudson Bay NG



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought this fireplace used. I converted it to NG from LP.  I hooked it up to the gas line vented it out the wall. Pilot light lights and stay on. When I flip the switch to the burner it kicks on. Runs for 10sec-3min then clicks off. I have replaced the whole pilot light assembly. All new Thermocouple and thermopile and pilot light. Have adjusted it to were there is no yellow on it. I have replaced the Gas valve. Still same thing.

But the kicker is this thing will run like a dream if there is no wind or blowing from the west. But as soon as the wind blows 2mph from the east it will shut off after a little bit. Its on the Eastside of the house. Do I need a different wall termination cap. I have this one.






Do I need to get this one.





Service tech checked gas pressure we even replaced the brand new Thermopile with a 750mv one. And still does the same thing. The wall cap is the last thing to replace. My service guy is stumped. The only thing is I have completely disconnect the chimney from the stove and it still did the same thing. So I don't know if its a wind thing or not.

Help


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds like an air problem, but I think you can
correct it without changing out the cap.
Do this: Take the front off. Remove all the logs.
Replace the front. Light the pilot. Watch the pilot.
Does it hold steady? If so, light the burner.
Again, watch the pilot. What does the pilot do?
If it starts moving/dancing so that it has intermittent
contact with the thermocouple, it's the incoming air.
So, shut the unit down & let it cool.
Remove the front.
See if you can see where the combustion air comes into the firebox.
Should be located low in the firebox.
If there is an opening NEAR the pilot assembly,
try partially blocking it with a small piece of sheet metal
or a folded up sheet of heavy duty aluminum foil...
Re-install the front.
Relight the pilot. Watch it. Relight the burner.
If the pilot holds steady with the influx of
combustion air entering the fire box, you're good to go.
Let me know if that helps.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Sounds like an air problem, but I think you can
> correct it without changing out the cap.
> Do this: Take the front off. Remove all the logs.
> Replace the front. Light the pilot. Watch the pilot.
> ...


So it has two vents that feed the fire with fresh air. I took foil tape and partially blocked the one that’s under the pilot. I also took the foil tape and made a shield around the thermo/pilot assembly.  I covered the other vent but more to deflect the air in another direction than cover it. Did that a week ago. Seemed to help but not completely. Still shuts off. I’ll tear into it again... see if anything has moved. I’ll take a video and post it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2021)

Are you taking readings on the thermopile after you turn the unit ON?
Do the milliVolts hold steady?


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

With the burner off it’s only putting out 600mv. When I turn it on it goes down to 200 then slowly drops then kicks off. This is the 3rd thermopile. They all do the same.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2021)

Was the pilot assembly always under that hood?
Have you tried burning it with that removed?


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s always been under there but I’ll try removing it since it’s not attached


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Was the pilot assembly always under that hood?
> Have you tried burning it with that removed?


I took it off and it’s worse. Pilot light went out too


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2021)

Can you take  video of what the pilot is doing when the burner is lit & post it?


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




The wind is blowing about 14mph straight into it. Usually it doesn’t go out so quickly.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2021)

OK, thanks. Looks like you may have a venting issue.
Those flames are doing what is called "ghosting." 
Either there is a blockage in the incoming air, or
maybe a section has separated in the wall, allowing
spent gases to mix with the combustion air.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2021)

Question: Does it run with the glass off?
If so, take the last section of venting off &
look for something down inside, blocking
 the incoming air path.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

I put it all back together with high temp silicone on the joints. And this is what it does. Sorry one video wouldn’t load so I cut in to two. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2021)

Pull the front. Turn it on. What happens?


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Pull the front. Turn it on. What happens?


So this thing runs fine with the front off. I pulled the whole thing apart to see if there was something blocking the exhaust and there’s nothing so I checked the intake. And there’s nothing in that either. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2021)

It's DEFINITELY not getting combustion air. 
Don't know what to tell you, other than that.
Sorry.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> It's DEFINITELY not getting combustion air.
> Don't know what to tell you, other than that.
> Sorry.


I’ll take a video the next time the wind is blowing from the west or dead calm. Thing works great.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

Wind died down and this GD thing runs great. Do I need to go up and terminate vertical because a brand new unit will probably do the same thing right. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2021)

No wind would be the same as having the stove unconnected...
I am really familiar with the Regency U39, which I believe you have.
The only time wind affected that unit was when it blew directly into 
that cap & recirculated the combustion gases into the intake. 
That resulted in sooting when LP is the fuel. We experienced that 
a couple of times. The cap you have should protect it from the wind.
Maybe the more open  cap you cited above might help, but it's not cheap.
If the dealer will trade you for testing purposes, go for it.
As far as the elbow, getting hotter than the rest of the vent,
It's normal. That 90 acts as a restrictor to the exhaust gas &
that will cause the increase in temperature...


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> No wind would be the same as having the stove unconnected...
> I am really familiar with the Regency U39, which I believe you have.
> The only time wind affected that unit was when it blew directly into
> that cap & recirculated the combustion gases into the intake.
> ...


The wind has changed back to an east wind but it’s still running. I’m on NG. I’m wondering if a straight vertical chimney would solve this.

i have the more open cap now not the super high wind lower one that’s covered.  It was$220 I believe from a local place.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 12, 2021)

SmokeyMtn said:


> The wind has changed back to an east wind but it’s still running. I’m on NG. I’m wondering if a straight vertical chimney would solve this.
> 
> i have the more open cap now not the super high wind lower one that’s covered.  It was$220 I believe from a local place.


You are getting exhaust air, back into the intake. The problem is finding where. I have heard of somebody that had a problem similar to yours, and after trying every other possible scenario, he went and got new vent pipe. Turned out the used pipe he had reused, was damaged and caused all his headache!


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> You are getting exhaust air, back into the intake. The problem is finding where. I have heard of somebody that had a problem similar to yours, and after trying every other possible scenario, he went and got new vent pipe. Turned out the used pipe he had reused, was damaged and caused all his headache!


Well the vertical and the 90° are reused. So tomorrow I’ll go grab some new pipe. Was one thing I was thinking about doing.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 12, 2021)

SmokeyMtn said:


> Well the vertical and the 90° are reused. So tomorrow I’ll go grab some new pipe. Was one thing I was thinking about doing.


Sorry to State the obvious, but all your venting has to be the same brand. it looks like your vent cap is Duravent, so I would recommend you stick with that. I much prefer that brand over others...
And I have a dumb question. Why did the previous owner sell this stove? Good chance he was dealing with the same thing you are. The other individual I was telling you about, if I remember correctly the previous owner in a fit of rage had given the stove away.


----------



## SmokeyMtn (Jan 12, 2021)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> Sorry to State the obvious, but all your venting has to be the same brand. it looks like your vent cap is Duravent, so I would recommend you stick with that. I much prefer that brand over others...
> And I have a dumb question. Why did the previous owner sell this stove? Good chance he was dealing with the same thing you are. The other individual I was telling you about, if I remember correctly the previous owner in a fit of rage had given the stove away.


That’s why I’m on here because I have no idea what’s the problem. Hoping that it is something obvious and easy fix. Really don’t want to cut a hole in the ceiling and the roof.

The guy I bought it from had pulled it out of his sisters house and had been sitting in the shed for 6 months. He said. Could be feeding me BS. But I will never know. I figured after rebuilding the whole thing there shouldn’t be any reason it shouldn’t.

Might be a dumb question but. If I got a new one and repiped it why wouldn’t it do the same thing as this and not transfer air? When I have the front off I can feel cool air coming in from outside three the intakes. So hopefully it’s the pipe that’s Fubar’d.


----------



## msh227 (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm having the exact issue with my Hudson Bay. Initially thought it was my pilot assembly and reinstalled a new one, same issue. Tore stove apart and gave a good cleaning including the burner, same issue.

I was able to maintain flame after leaving the bottom of the door open so fresh combustion air could enter. Flame established and after burning for a couple minutes I was able to lock the front access door and stove stayed lit.

Stove has been installed for over 7 years with no issues prior to this season. No change or adjustments have been made to vent piping which uses the chimney.

Based on the posts above, am I correct in saying combustion air comes in through the vent piping? I would have assumed combustion air was from the front vents above front glass.

Until I fix this problem I won't be able to use my remote thermostat.


----------

